
Dell to Begin Shipping Ubuntu 20.04 LTS on Their Latest XPS Developer Edition - caution
https://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=Dell-XPS-Ubuntu-20.04-Shipping
======
nickthemagicman
18.04 I had a lot of trouble with on my XPS.

20.04 has worked like a dream! It even can update the bios now, so you don't
need to keep a windows partition or usb around.

I really have no reason to go back to any other OS

~~~
gnufx
What sort of trouble? I don't see that, though the only reason this system has
Ubuntu and not Debian is that seemed necessary for hardware support initially,
and I should move to that rather than Ubuntu 20. (In my experience it's brave
to run a new Ubuntu within a few months of it coming out...)

~~~
nickthemagicman
Move to 20. The GUI is way faster, and I've had zero odd quirks with anything.
Everything just works.

------
server_bot
I replaced my older XPS with an Ubuntu 20.04 laptop from Star Lab systems.
Mostly because I wanted firmware updates via apt-get. They have a new model
coming out: better CPU, more RAM, more disk for the same price point as the
XPS.

[https://starlabs.systems/pages/labtop-mk-
iv](https://starlabs.systems/pages/labtop-mk-iv)

The top-end XPS will be a more powerful system, but if you're gonna budget -
worth considering. Build quality is excellent, have had no issues.

~~~
balladeer
Compared to a MacBook Air how thin and lightweight this laptop is?

~~~
server_bot
I have the older Stab Lab model (Mk III) and have never owned a MacBook Air,
but Googling the newest versions of both:

Star LabTop Mk IV [1]:

Thickness: 0.58 inches (1.48 cm)

Weight: 2.2 pounds (1 kg)

MacBook Air [2]:

Thickness: 0.63 inch (1.61 cm)

Weight: 2.8 pounds (1.29 kg)

[1] [https://starlabs.systems/pages/labtop-mk-iv-
specification](https://starlabs.systems/pages/labtop-mk-iv-specification)

[2] [https://www.apple.com/macbook-air/specs/](https://www.apple.com/macbook-
air/specs/)

------
tempacct0623
Is there any distro with hardware video acceleration working in a web browser
out of the box?

I tried installing Linux on my laptop but since watching videos is a major
part of my laptop use case I can't really justify the switch.

------
Tehchops
Too bad XPS laptops seem capped at 32GB. Can get 64GB on Thinkpads.

------
SomeoneFromCA
Lots of people hate snaps though.

